# A Truly Sunless Citadel



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Alright I admit it, I have been bitten by the DM bug and as such I want to try one last game before I admit I am in over my head.

A dark themed Sunless Citadel game.

It will be set in the Forgotten Realms, lvl 1 chars and only Neutral and Evil chars may apply.

This being said, I do not want mindless killers and people being "evil" just because it means you can kick all the puppies you want and no one will try to stop you. I want well thought out chars because there will be a theme to this, you are all followers of Shar and someone has stolen a powerful item from her church and she wants it back. Yesterday.

I am still trying to decide on the city it will begin in, but the regions available are all open. Shar has followers all over Faerun, and while the request will come from the various "cells" of the church, the meeting place will all be the same.

At the moment, this will be a one shot adventure. It will have a definate beginning, middle, with only the end being uncertain. I plan on running the game in the spirit of the Usual Suspects, where nothing is what it seems.

If this sounds interesting, then take some time and think of a concept and we will go from there. No need to make full sheets out yet as I want to see just the idea  for the moment.

Races: All core books and will consider others from the "Races of" books.

Classes: All, minus psionics. If you wish to play a cleric, you may only play one of Shar, but may choose any of her domains you wish.

Pts: When char creation comes time, it will be with a 32 pt buy.

Wealth: Max wealth for lvl 1, plus regional gear.

Feats: Standard Feats, plus you get one regional Feat for free. Shar selects the best from her crop, so it stands to reason the chars will be a little more powerful than average starters.

This is still a huge work in progress in my mind, and while I am taking six chars, I will be up front and honest and say that priority will be given to my players from the FRP game that folded. I promised them first shot if the game fell apart, and I plan on keeping my word. I do understand that this might cause interest to drop, but it is a risk I will take.

Slot #1 Hippocrachus (Sorcerer)
Slot #2 Majin (Albino Moon Elf Ranger)
Slot #3 Darkmaster (Whisper Gnome Wilderness Rogue)
Slot #4 Dhes (Barbarian)
Slot #5 GoddessFallenAngel (Cleric of Shar)
Slot #6 Ferrix (Human Enchanter)


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2005)

Sorcerer


----------



## Wystan (Sep 22, 2005)

I would be interested in playing an elven rogue. specialized in pick pocket and find/remove traps.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Wystan: What made your char turn away from the elvish patheon? What does Shar offer that makes you wish to serve her? How do you feel around those who are her "true" clergy?

I am a big meat and potatoes guy when it comes to the full scope of the char, so when I said concept, I really meant a brief synopsis of who the char is and what led them to Shar.

Make sense?


----------



## Wystan (Sep 22, 2005)

Will work on it more.  Fleshed by tomorrow....


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing it then..


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 22, 2005)

A human spy/assassin

Who was an otherwise unremarkable rogue until her lover was killed by a noble.
The church of Shar gave her the knowledge, equipment and assistance she needed to obtain vengence, in return for a promise of 10 years service. That was a year ago, and otherwise she is a quiet woman unless she is working, but relishes knowledge and secrets. She originally had no intention of staying with the church of Shar beyond her "arrangement" but is slowly been drawn in as she finds aspects of it highly attractive.

Currently she is CN, but on the way to CE.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 22, 2005)

Krugg the Orc.

Krugg was brought up in Vasaa in quite an ordinary orc tribe. He liked to dance. And he liked it _alot_! With time, he learned how to use the dance in combat, armed with his fists, feet and even his head. The young orc decided to follow the path of Mokkra, an elder hermit living alone on the thundra. Mokkra was a Monk of Shar, and Krugg took up the same mantle; Untill one fatefull day, when Mokkra recieved a dream from Shar. She told him to send his apprentice on a quest, to retrieve a stolen artifact.


Krugg will be an orcish (not half-orc) monk, aiming for the shadowdancer prestige. (I know we probably wont play that far, but that will be his goal nonetheless.)


----------



## Majin (Sep 22, 2005)

Just checking in here. You know who I'll be playing V, so I'll let you take care of that when you update the list.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 22, 2005)

Verbatim, 
I am interested but don't have access to my book. What alignement is Shar?


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't have my Forgotten Realms book with me at the moment, but I want to say she is NE.

Majin: Could you look that one up for me? Sorry to have to ask...


----------



## Majin (Sep 22, 2005)

Moon Elf Ranger


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 22, 2005)

You rock, Verbatim.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 22, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I don't have my Forgotten Realms book with me at the moment, but I want to say she is NE.
> 
> Majin: Could you look that one up for me? Sorry to have to ask...



She is.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks BrO. I also want to say congrats to you on the games...they are great to read, although I hope my players have resisted the urge to follow along where I have failed..

And thanks also to Bobitron, although I am not quite certain I know what I have done to deserve such a compliment..


----------



## Tenser42 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Verbatim, I'm very interested in joining   I would like to play a human hexblade (if that class is disallowed, then a fighter).  I don't have my books in front of me, so some of the background stuff may change a little (not 100% how Shar fits into the background).

Velgradan Edalo

Velgradan (Vel to his few friends), grew up in Luskan.  He was orphaned at an early age and taken in by a blacksmith.  Under the blacksmith's brutal care and tutelage, Vel grew into an angry young man.  He witnessed much brutality in his time in Luskan, from the public torture and execution of criminals, to the bloody brawls in the taverns by the docks.  Looking for purpose and understanding, Vel came upon the teachings of Shar, and aided by a wise priest, Vel came to know that justice is relative.  Returning home one night, he angrily confronted the blacksmith, who attempted to beat Vel.  But this time Vel was willing and it turns out, able, to defend himself.  After beating the vile blacksmith senseless, Vel spit a curse at the man and stole what he could carry, then left Luskan.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Tenser42: Hexblade is allowed as a class.

AmorFati: Glad to see you throwing your hat into the ring...

Wilphe: Nice concept, I think her fall will definately show that small steps do indeed lead to large changes.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 22, 2005)

Mmmmm... perhaps I'll actually get to play in a sunless citadel game... and under Verbatim's hand... yay!

I've two thoughts for characters, but I'm going to flesh them out a bit before I post them.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd like to throw my name into the hat.  I've always played evil very well.  In fact my table-top group insists that I lead them when an all evil party is being played.

Here's my submission:  A cultured human rogue (need them skill points for this too work) well educated, sort of Waterdhavian.  Probably won't be from Waterdeep itself though.  A good advisor and second hand man who manipulates events behind the scenes.  Kind of a Hannibal Lecter approach, minus the eating people.  Probably Lawful Evil leaning somewhat toward Neutral Evil (he's not some Baatezu).

How's that sound?  If you like it I can write up a pretty solid background.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing the concepts Ferrix..


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Wyrm: I like the manipulation angle, as it fits very well into one of Shar's aspects. As long as he follows her, I have no problem with you throwing the hat in the ring.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 22, 2005)

As the shadows fall across his face, Norr Devlin kneels at the hidden altar to Shar in the deepwoods around Silverymoon.  His scythe glistens in the midnight moon, as blood drips have hardened down it's blade.  It was a good night.  An honorable night.  Norr heard the call from his goddess right as the sun set at dusk, and he succeeded in his task before 9:00pm.  Three men lay dead... their innards spilt on the cobblestones outside the temple to Lathander, God of Light.  Norr saw them in his mind's eye.  Norr saw them with his real eyes.  Norr saw these men of the cloth die by his hands... the scythe opening their bellies to the night air.  Shar called him this evening.  The foes of darkness must not be allowed to shine.  Norr answered.

He hears her call.  He serves his goddess.

**********

Norr Devlin is a 1st level Human CE Paladin of Slaughter (see the D20SRD hypertext website that includes the variant paladin rules from Unearthed Arcana)

If you'd like more info for my entry, let me know and I'll keep fleshing out.  This was just the starting taste to see if you liked it.  Thanx Verbatim!


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 22, 2005)

Nicos Corynian
Age: 22

Born to Chessentan immigrants to Waterdeep who grew weary of the constant wars of their homeland.  Nicos himself was born in Waterdeep two months after the trek that brought his parents there.  The boy exibited remarkable intelligence and was recruited to be the apprentice to a local mage, unfortunately due to money problems young Nicos could not continue his education and eventually had to help support his family by stealing on the street.  On his fifteenth birthday Nicos's parents were "mysteriously" slain.  The murders remaining unsolved the now unfettered Nicos set out to become his own man.  Under the tutelage of one of the notorious Shadow Thieves, Nicos gained some skill in working second story jobs and became one of the better men at it.  Nicos's modus operendi always included stealing literature from the houses of his marks and Nicos took to the books as if they were gold.  Following six years working with the Shadow Thieves Nicos was involved in some unpleasantness concerning the local guildmaster, his wife, his wife's lover, and a few well placed comments once again freeing him.  The church of Shar recruited Nicos, now twenty-one, as a sage and occasional thief.  Nicos has since taken quite well to the church of his patron, and while not a cleric, he is certainly a well respected individual.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Mourn Moonglow, Gold Elf Cleric of Shar*

Mourn was always an inquisitive friendly boy who always had a passion for forgotten or obsure lore, as a young boy Mourn made the acqauntence of Saevel Amalith an elderly and revered Loremaster.  

Saevel recognised in Mourn a great potential as a servant of Shar, thus Saevel took Mourn under his wing, and encouraged Mourns passion, what soon resulted was a game of sorts, Saevel would pick a target for Mourn, it was then up to Mourn to discover either a secret or a little known fact about this person, naturally Mourn was immediately enchanted with this game.

Over time as Mourn witnessed the outcome of some of these secrets being revealed (or threatened to be revealed), Mourn realised the power that could be exercised over others, if you were to learn their deepest darkest secrets.

It didn't take long for Mourn to soon gain a measure of power over some of his peers, also thru the threat of revealing their darkest secrets, Mourn was able to force these elves to gather other more interesting bits of information for his own use or for his mentors.

By the time of Mourn's coming of age Mourn had already secretly dedicated himself to Shar keeper of Secrets


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's what I had written with the campaign changes.
Let me know if I forgot anything.
As regional gear I recieved Masterwork Studded Leather and 20 Masterwork Arrows.
I sold the arrows for half-price as I didn't need the extra weight and I'm not proficient with a bow :\ 

[sblock]*Novic “Atum” Cleniph*
Chaotic Neutral Male Human Sorcerer (1)
Celebrates Shar
Age: 20
Height: 5’11”
Weight: 150lbs
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Black
Skin: Tan

STR: 10 (0)
DEX: 14 (2)
CON: 14 (2)
INT: 12 (1)
WIS: 12 (1)
CHA: 16 (3)

HP: 9
AC: 15
~ Touch: 12
~ Flat-Footed: 13

(3) Fortitude: 0 + 2 + 1
(2) Reflex: 0 + 2
(4) Will: 2 + 1 + 1

(6) Initiative: 2 + 4
BA: 0
~ (0) Grapple: 0 + 0

*Weapons*
Dagger – 0 (1d4) 19x2

*Skills*
(7) Bluff: 3 + 4 + 0
(5) Concentration: 1 + 4 + 0
(5) Knowledge Arcana: 1 + 4 + 0
(3) Listen (cc): 1 + 0 + 2
(1) Search (cc): 1 + 0 + 0
(5) Spellcraft: 1 + 4 + 0
(3) Spot (cc): 1 + 0 + 2
(-6) Swim (cc): 0 + 0 - 6

*Spells/Day*
(0) - 5
(1) - 3 + 1

*Spells Known*
(0) Detect Magic
     Ray of Frost
     Acid Splash
     Prestidigitation
(1) Mage Armor
     Chill Touch

*Feats*
Improved Initiative [Human]: +4 to Initiative
Strong Soul [Regional]: +1 to Will and Fortitude. +3 against Death effects, Energy Drain, and Ability Drain.
Spell Penetration [1st Level]: +2 to Caster Level checks to defeat Spell Resistance.

*Special Abilities*
Extra Feat at 1st Level
4 Extra Skill Points at 1st Level
Extra Skill Point at Every Additional Level
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Summon Familiar

*Languages*
Common
Illuskan
Draconic

*Possessions*
*Dagger* (1lb)
~Type: Piercing or Slashing
~AB: 0
~Damage: 1d4
~Critical: 19x2
*Masterwork Studded Leather Armor * (20lbs)
~Type: Light
~AC: 3
~MAX DEX: 5
~Check Penalty: 0
~Spell Failure: 15%
~Speed: 30ft
*Spell Component Pouch * (2lbs)
*Waterskin* (4lbs)
*Scholar’s Outfit* (6lbs)
*Belt Pouch* (.5lbs)
*Signet Ring* (0lbs)
*Scrollcase* (.5lbs)

Weight Carried: 34lbs (Medium Load = 20ft)
Light Load: 33lbs or <
Medium Load: 34lbs – 66lbs
Heavy Load: 67lbs – 100lbs
Lift Over Head: 100lbs
Lift Off Ground: 200lbs
Push or Drag: 500lbs

Speed: 20ft

Moneys
GP – 76
SP – 0
CP – 0

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Anaximander*
Chaotic Evil Male Toad Dread Familiar

STR: 1 (-5)
DEX: 12 (1)
CON: 11 (0)
INT: 6 (-2)
WIS: 14 (2)
CHA: 4 (-3)

HP: 2
AC: 16 (+4 size, +1 DEX, +1 NA)
~ Touch: 16
~ Flat-Footed: 15

(2) Fortitude: 0 + 2
(2) Reflex: 0 + 2
(4) Will: 2 + 2

(1) Initiative: 1 + 0
BA: 0
~ Grapple: -17

*Skills*
(21) Hide
(4) Listen
(4) Spot

*Feats*
Alertness

*Special Abilities*
Magical Beast
Amphibious
Low-Light Vision
Improved Evasion
Share Spells
Empathic Link

Speed: 5ft

*Personality*
Anaximander is like any other familiar except that he is far more knowing of his master than most. Anaximander knows well his master’s desires and makes a point to bring those desires to life. Often he will argue with his master, telling him to seek out his slightest whims, completely incognizant of their possible harm.
Anaximander despises those who would mock his master and makes his wrath clear to them, sometimes even going so far as to invoke every toad’s natural defense. Many a foul-mouthed bartender has found his ale a richer shade of amber and a lot stronger to match.

*Description*
Anaximander is a small gray toad with black and darker gray warts and spots. His eyes are a set of oily black pools glimpsing into the deep abysmal wrath of millennia of innocent toad deaths everywhere.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Background*
Originally from the Moonshae Isles, Novic was born into a family of relatively noble breed. His father was a vassal lord and his mother a wandering woman of the woods. He was delivered to his father at his doorstep (generally speaking) on the eve of a great storm. His father left him in the care of his councilor and mage, where he was taught his letters and of the many magical beasts of the land. The mage took him on many “field trips” to different planes of existence and showed him these magical beasts, rather than simply tell him of them. It was then that he first learned of the great wyrms and his fixation for them began.
By the age of twelve, Novic’s love for his father was given to the substitute, his tutor and mentor. His mentor, however, was a conniving and cruel man who sought after Novic’s father’s position and wealth. Novic’s mentor used him to slay his father in his sleep. They were later found out and chose to exile themselves rather than face justice for their crime.
Before being caught, Novic’s mentor cast one last land-traversing spell, misfiring and landing them on the Dragon Coast. Later, at the age of fifteen and after finding his mentor a revolting and petty man, Novic killed him in his sleep; not out of cowardice, but out of the fact that he found the irony in it amusing.
In the streets of a small dock village, Novic adopted the name “Atum,” finding it easier to use with the xenophobic natives. Here, as his loneliness ate at his sanity he realized his powers of sorcery (probably granted from his mother’s side) and summoned his familiar, Anaximander.
His loneliness solved, he maintained a meager existence using his abilities to entertain the natives, being sure not to allow them any clearer sight at what he was or where he was from.

*Personality*
Novic is best described as egomaniacal, psychopathic, and obsessive. All are below him, the natives of the Dragon Coast especially. He maintains an antisocial manner, wishing to talk with his toad more than any mortal, and doing so often. He is overly fascinated with dragons and often tells of his dragon heritage. Since his early childhood he has dreamed of achieving “dragonhood” and tends to speak in the Draconic language when speaking to his familiar. 

*Description*
Novic is decked in enough purples to be almost blinding. His robes are a deep purple sapphire and the sleeves of which hang past his hands. His long sleek black hair flows to the sides of his blue eyes and well past his shoulders. On his right hand he wears a signet ring of silver carved in the likeness of a wyrm with plum quartz stones for eyes. On his right forearm is tattooed in mahogany ink the Draconic character for Shadow and on his left in lavender, the character for Night, both stretched and swirled to cover a decent portion of the flesh.[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Sep 23, 2005)

Wilby Blackcap, the outcast halfling apprenticed as a baker, who tried to raise his pet wombat, and found his calling as a necromancer. After being dismissed for taking back some bones, he left the body of the employer in the oven. He wears a black cap on his head.

He would love nothing more than to one day return to the village with an army of undead trailing behind, eviscerating all in the community for jilting and rejecting him.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 23, 2005)

Darn Defcon_1 beat me. 

I wanted to play a Paladin of tyrany. LE

Terul was born the son of a farmer. His father was extremely rude savagely beating him for any single mistake he could do. He spent most of his youth feeling humiliated by him. Feeling as if he wasn't good for anything. 

His father who was doing business was often sending him to sell the harvest to the market. One of his customer happened to be a priestress of Shar. She quickly noticed the young men hidden potential. Terul was very shy, always putting his long dark hair in his face to hide himself, always scared that he would get beaten. 

Slowly she started to give him secret appointement at night. Slowly she taught him the teaching of Shar and how he could apply it to his life. She also helped him discover his hidden skills and talent. She helped him rebuild his self-confidence, and trained him in the art of war. 

at 17 she offered him a "weapon" and "armor" telling him that he was now a defender of the faith. Nobody ever had confidence in him like she did. The older priestress also taugh him the pleasures of life. It's on that night that he decided that it was time for him to get rid once and for all of his father. He took his "weapon" and "armor" and ran to his father's barn. It was time for the old tyrant to be replaced by the stronger one. Yelling unholy words of the godess he killed in cold blood his entire family. He was now free from all earthly bond, ready to dedicate himself fully to his godess and her word. 

Tarul went back to the old priestress his last weakness but she had dissapeared, she knew that has long as she was around Tarul destiny would never be completly fulfilled. 

Not able to find her anywhere Tarul's armor still stainted with his siblings blood, kneeled on the ground his blade in front of him and promised the godess that from now on he was entirely hers. He quickly stood back up. He had to leave, before the sun rises and everyone witnesses what just happened. He then walked back to his father's barn and took the best horse and ran away in the night... 

[sblock]
Just a begining
Paladin of Tyranny
str 16
int 10
wis 14
dex 10
con 14
Cha 14

HP 12
BAB+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2005)

Whoa, Verbatim, looks like I'm too late for this party, but if I'm not, let me know. I'd love to play. 

Edit: in case it's based on character backgrounds, here's one if drow are allowed:

Tydil Re'endihst led a normal life for a male drow of a minor house, dodging priestesses and learning how to fight. He had just finished his first year at Melee-Magthere when he received news that his house was besieged, and that all sons and daughters needed to return immediately. He made appropriate excuses and arrived at his house in time to fight in its last battle. He escaped into the tunnels of the Underdark and was chased to the Surface. Once there, he almost went back but the threat of certain death at the hands of his enemies was greater than the possible death at the hands of Surface mobs. How bad can the weak Surface races be, after all?

He found a home away from home with a group of Shar devotees. They accepted him before they discovered he was a drow, and when he finally revealed his nature, they shrugged and continued. He has not given up his worship of Lolth, though he has hidden it.

(NE drow fighter)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like I'm too late. 

If you are taking alts, I'd like to play a NE cleric of Shar from the city of Shade, if that's allowed.

I'll give more background info if requested or when my chance comes up.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 23, 2005)

I Changed my mind I can resign myself to play a paladin or a fighter. I find them too unidimensional. I will go with my good old favorite warrior type the Ranger.

A lawful evil ranger, methodical head hunter type

will post more soon


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 23, 2005)

Rog on that Darkmaster. I have slotted you in for ranger as well. Making the party so far Two rangers and a sorc.

If I do not hear back from Dhes on the game by Mon, I will go ahead and open his slot up for grabs.

GFA: While I would like to see a priest/priestess, I don't have the shade information and would prefer the clergy member to be from a different location than the city of Shade.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 23, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> GFA: While I would like to see a priest/priestess, I don't have the shade information and would prefer the clergy member to be from a different location than the city of Shade.




Okay... how about somewhere in the North? Maybe near the Lake of Dragons or Sea of Fallen Stars - Westgate or thereabouts. I don't have my books with me at the moment....


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 23, 2005)

GFA:That works much better for me and as thus far you are the only cleric concept up, I would love to hear more of the backstory you have in mind.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 23, 2005)

Seonaid: While I don't have a problem with drow, it would be a long time before you were able to take a class with them as I think their LA is a +3.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Seonaid: While I don't have a problem with drow, it would be a long time before you were able to take a class with them as I think their LA is a +3.




+2 actually


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 23, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> +2 actually




Thanks Ferrix. All my FR books are back in Maryland, and I am here in Boston until Sun...


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2005)

Mmmm... Boston...


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 23, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> And thanks also to Bobitron, although I am not quite certain I know what I have done to deserve such a compliment..




It's a neat little idea, and I think you are a sharp guy with good concepts.  

Good luck with the game, looks like you've got some top-notch players interested.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 23, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> GFA:That works much better for me and as thus far you are the only cleric concept up, I would love to hear more of the backstory you have in mind.




Basic concept below. Yeah, it’s kinda clichéd, but looks like fun anyway. 

I’ll probably expand upon it and revise it after I get more of a chance to look over and refresh myself with the information on Shar and Westhaven.

[sblock]
Vaerdh was born in Westhaven. Her mother worked as a dancing girl in a dingy club of the sort where everything had a price, including the employees.

When Shean showed signs of pregnancy (having spent the money for birth-control for the alchemist on drugs), the Madam of the club tossed her onto the streets, telling Shean that she wouldn't support someone who wasn't earning her keep.

Having no money and no place to live, Shean slept on the streets, and propositioned men who couldn't afford a better woman, or who weren't picky about appearances.

When Vaerdh was born, she had a dark birthmark on her forehead. Her mother, ignoring the cursed sign, left the alley where Vaerdh took her first breath and stumbled back to her former place of employment, to beg for her old job back. The Madam agreed, but only on the condition that the child not bother the clientele, and that Shean start work again, immediately.

So it was, for ten years. Vaerdh grew, and was beaten, cursed, and starved; was cold, sick, and ill-clad. Why Shean hadn’t left the ill-luck child in that alley, no one knew. Perhaps she felt a bit of responsibility for the child; perhaps she was too drugged to consider the idea. 

Whatever the reason, Vaerdh learned that she had to please her mother and the Madam; cleaning the inn and tavern floors, working long hours lugging heavy buckets – whatever the chore, she had to do it to earn her crust of bread and whatever scraps the patrons and kitchen-workers left her.

Not long after her tenth summer, some of the patrons started watching the skinny and delicate-boned young girl. Because of her surroundings, Vaerdh, even at her young age, knew what the looks meant. One night, a large man who had been eyeing her for most of the night heaved his bulk from the table and spoke with the Madam. The Madam turned a calculating eye in Vaerdh’s direction, and she knew fear. Grabbing her bucket of dirty wash water, she lugged it behind the bar and into the kitchen – as she did several times a night to dump it in the back alley and exchange it for slightly less grimy water. Making her escape through the back door, she dropped the bucket and fled into the autumn night without looking back. 

She didn’t know where she would go or what she would do – as long as it was away from there. The back-breaking labor, the heavy-handed beatings of her mother – none of it she would miss. To her mind, living on the streets couldn’t be any worse.

She ended up in a gang of kids who lived on the streets. They begged for money and food during the day (and, in many cases, stole it), and curled up in shivering piles at night, what few blankets and clothes they had pulled over them. Sometimes, someone would go out during the day and never return; sometimes, someone would be missing in the morning from his sleeping place. Sometimes, even, their bodies would be found in some back alley later.

Vaerdh was cold, she was hungry, she lived in fear of whomever or whatever snatched the kids – but at least she wasn’t gaining blisters and pulled muscles from the work at the club, while waiting for the Madam to ‘put her to real work’.

She spent years on the streets, learning the ways of the world. In that time she learned valuable lessons – that on could only rely on oneself. That the only person who cared if you lived or died was you. That you needed to take what you could, give nothing away. She learned to lie, to cheat, to steal, to be quick with a dagger, to prey on others before they preyed on you, and to abjure pity.

Then the priestess found her. Mishra took one look at the faded eclipsed-sun birthmark on Vaerdh’s forehead and brought the half-wild youngling back to her home (with liberal uses of charm spells). She cleaned and fed the child to find a young woman, delicate with dainty features and bone structure, standing before her. So Vaerdh started her second time of instruction in the ways of the world.

In time, Vaerdh was introduced to the rest of the cell and became an acolyte. Eventually, she was inaugurated into the title of Priestess. Although she was the lowliest of the members of the cell, she cared little. Vaerdh had discovered in her servitude that she truly believed – she loved her Goddess, the Mistress of Night, her savior (for whom else was it that marked her so, and sent Mishra to find her?) and served Her because of that love. Of course, this showed itself in a fanatical devotion that made others in the cell – especially those who were not so fervent in their worship – uncomfortable.

There thoughts mattered little to Vaerdh, beyond listening to be sure they weren’t plotting against her. First, always, was her Goddess – but second in Vaerdh’s heart and regard was herself, always.

Such it was, when Shar called Her champions to Her.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like you've got more than enough. I'll throw my hat in as an alternate then.  Likely a human. He's one of the 'good' guys... though for all that wrong reasons, which will justify an evil alignment. Not sure how he'd come to worship Shar though. Bears a little more thought.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Seonaid: While I don't have a problem with drow, it would be a long time before you were able to take a class with them as I think their LA is a +3.



I know (she says mournfully). That's why I doubted it would fly. 

Well, in that case, I'd like a female human sorcerer, but since it looks like I'm far down on the list, I'll hold off on coming up with a detailed bit of stuff.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 24, 2005)

Ok, since we already have a ranger, I will go with a more roguish type of character. 

If you allowed it I would like to make a wilderness rogue (variant in UA p56) /ranger.

The wilderness rogue exchange some more urban skill for more wild oriented skills, it also allow the rogue to take some ranger special ability for the special rogue ability. (if we ever get there  )

I would also like to do a whisper gnome (RaceofStone p94)

Ferrix is slowly having an influence on me 

Verbatim if you allow it, I will come with a story.


Whisper Gnome wilderness rogue 1
Neutral Evil
str 12 +1(6pts)
int 14 +2(6pts)
wis 12 +1(4pts)
dex 18 +4(10 pts)
con 16 +3(6pts)
cha 6 -2(0pts)

HP 8

AC 18 (Mw studded Leather 3+ Dex 4 + 1size)

Fortitude +4 (base 0+3Con+1feat)
Reflex +6(base 2+4Dex)
Will +2 (base 0+1wis+1feat)

language Gnome, common, Sylvan
Ability: 
Racial: +4 hide, +4 move silently, small size, +2 listen, +2spot, +4 AC against Giants, Base speed 30, low light vision, Darkvision 60'feet, Weapon familiraty, +1 to hit gobelin, kobold, 1/day can cast silence centered on him

Rogue:+1d6 SA, Trap finding

feats 
(regional)Strong Soul +1 will, +1 fortitude and extra +1 against Death effect and Energy drain
2-weapon fighting

skills pts 40
Hide +12 (0r+4dex+4size+4racial)
move silently +12 (4r+4dex+4 racial)
spot +7 (4rank+1wis+2racial)
listen +7 (4rank+1wis+2racial)
jump +5 (4 ranks+1str)
tumble +8 (4ranks+4dex)
climb +5 (4ranks+1str)
search +6 (4ranks+2int)
disable device +6 (4ranks+2int)
open lock +8 (4ranks+4dex)
knowledge(nature) +4 (2ranks+2int)
survival +3 (2ranks+1wis)

2 short sword +2 1d4+1 19-20 x2 or +0/+0 1d4+1/1d4 19-20 x2
2 dagger(melee) +2 1d3+1 19-20 x2 or +0/+0 1d3+1/1d3 19-20 x2
2 dagger(throwing) +5 1d3+1 19-20 x2 or +3/+3 1d3+1/1d3 19-20 x2 10'
short bow +5 1d4  x3 60'

Package B MW studded Leather armor, 3 tanglefoot bag.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

I have no problem with the Whisper Gnome, and once I get back to Maryland I can fill you in on Shar. As long as he follows her, there will be no problem..


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 25, 2005)

Excellent. 

Verbatim, can he be more of an opportunist than a real devoted follower of Shar. He will follow the other more for the money/reward/personal fame than for his loyalty to the godess. If it's too disruptive to your game I can adapt.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

For this concept, I really need them to be honest to god followers of Shar. Her faith isn't known to be forgiving to luke warm followers, and they are normally only given one chance to "atone". Once that chance is given, weakness and doubt is usually fixed with death...

Sorry if this messes up the concept...


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 25, 2005)

That's ok, I will rethink his motive, personality and alignement to make him a real follower of Shar. 

If the game will be more fun like that, then so be it.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks DM.

I am going to give Ferrix tomorrow to submit his concepts before picking the other slots.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 25, 2005)

Ric Froll, grew up in a very large gnome (about 65 familly) community nearby Amn. He always felt different from the others. Talking with the other only when absolutly needed. He was always dressed in black, his cloack hood over the head to hide himself as much as he could. He never participated in any celebration or party always getting away from the masses. One day, during one of numerous walk in the woods he was attacked by two of his school compagnion. They knew he was travelling there almost every night and wanted to teach him a lesson. They didn't want to really hurt him simply to scare him and humiliate him because he was different. What they didn't know is that Ric was always carrying 2 daggers to protect himself in the wood. His years of solitary walks had increases his sense above the average gnome. He heard them while they were closing on him. He subtely took his dagger and as the other two were about to jump on him, he quickly turned and stab them both to death. He hid their body and left. 

A few days later their body was found. But Ric kept the secret not telling anyone. The gnome made a big investigation but weren't able to prove that Ric had killed them so things kind of stayed there. The gnome didn't beleive that one of theirs could have done such an horrible things and live with it. They assumed that the remorse would literaly kill the killer and that to release themselve from it would admit their crime. But Ric had no problem, no remorse and wasn't even thinking about what happened a few days after. 

A few weeks after most people started to beleive that they had been attacked by animal even if the wounds were clearly made by some kind of blade. 

A year later Ric stumbled on a book in the wise men library. It was a big holiday and he didn't want to party with the others. The library being the only quiet place he sat there and started to read book. The book that caught his attention was one about Shar the mysterious godess. It took him about 4 hours to read the book, and he knew he finally found his way. That night without telling anybody he left his village in search of the godess. Her teaching were so much in line with his way of life that he couldn't do otherwise than continue his spiritual quest. He was sure that she was the answers to all his personal and spiritual questions. 

He finally reached the temple located in the city of Amn. There he spent hours discussing with a priestress of Shar. She quickly saw in the young gnome an avid follower and decided to take him under her wing.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 26, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> I would also like to do a whisper gnome (RaceofStone p94)
> 
> Ferrix is slowly having an influence on me




I'm so proud!


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 26, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Thanks DM.
> 
> I am going to give Ferrix tomorrow to submit his concepts before picking the other slots.




Alright... it's coming, it's coming.


----------



## Majin (Sep 26, 2005)

Here is Shadowleaf, retooled to meet the new requirements.  For those that don't know, I plan on bringing him down the path of Shadow Dancer.

*Nilbalion ‘Shadowleaf’ Sa’Avariel*
Male Moon Elf Ranger 1
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: Shar
Region: The High Forest
Height: 6' 1''
Weight: 120 lbs.
Hair: Silver-white
Eyes: Red
Skin: Albino
Age: 124

Str: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Dex: 18 (+4) [10 points, +2 racial]
Con: 12 (+1) [6 points, -2 racial] 
Int: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Wis: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Cha: 10 (+0) [2 points] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*

+2 Dex, -2 Con, Medium size, Low-light vision, Immunity to magical sleep effects, +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects, +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks, Elven secret door sense (5 feet), Wild Empathy (1st)

*Vitals:*

HP: 9
AC: 18 (+4 Dex, +4 armor [Chain Shirt]) / 19 with Dodge feat
Touch: 14
Flat-Footed: 14
Init: +4 (+4 Dex)
Speed: 30ft.

*Saves:*

Fortitude: +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
Reflex: +6 [+2 base, +4 Dex]
Will: +2 [+0 base, +2 Wis]

*Combat:*

BAB: +1
Melee Atk: +3 (1d8+2 19/20 x2, longsword)
Melee Atk: +3 (1d6+2 19/20 x2, short sword)
Melee Atk: -1/-5 (1d8+2 19/20 x2, longsword / 1d6+2 19/20 x2, short sword)
Ranged Atk: +5 (1d8+2 x3/110 ft., mighty composite longbow (+2))

*Skills:*

Climb *+2* [0 ranks, +2 Str, -2 AC, +2 feat]
Concentration *+1* [0 ranks, +1 Con]
Heal *+2* [0 ranks, +2 Wis]
Hide *+6* [4 ranks, +4 Dex, -2 AC]
Jump *+0* [0 ranks, +2 Str, -2 AC]
Listen *+8* [4 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 racial]
Move Silently *+6* [4 ranks, +4 Dex, -2 AC]
Perform (Dance) *+3* [2 ranks (CC)]
Ride *+4* [0 ranks, +4 Dex]
Search *+6* [4 ranks, +2 racial]
Spot *+8* [4 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 racial]
Swim *-2* [0 ranks, +2 Str, -4 AC]
Use Rope *+4 * [0 ranks, +4 Dex] 

*Feats:*

Treetopper (Free Regional feat)
Simple Weapon Prof. (Ranger)
Martial Weapon Prof. (Ranger)
Light Armor Prof. (Ranger)
Shield Prof. (Ranger)
Track (1st level Ranger)
Dodge (1st level)

*Languages:* Common, Elven, Chondathan

*Animals:*

Shadar – Light Horse (Black Silvered Dapple) (75 gp)
Carrying – 123 lbs. (Light Load)

Light Load – 150 lbs. or less
Medium Load – 151-300 lbs.
Heavy Load – 301-450 lbs.

~(On Horse)
Bit & Bridle (2 gp, 1 lb.)
Military Saddle (20 gp, 30 lbs.)
Saddlebags (4 gp, 8 lbs.)
Containing:
~
Feed (7 days) (35 cp, 70 lbs.)
Grappling Hook (1 gp, 4 lbs.)
Rope, Hemp (50 ft.) (1 gp, 10 lbs.)
~

*Equipment:*

Longsword (15 gp, 4 lbs.)
Short Sword (10 gp, 2 lbs.)
Mighty Composite Longbow (+2) (Regional, 3 lbs.)
40 Arrows (2 gp, 2 lbs.)
Chain Shirt (100 gp, 25 lbs.)
Belt Pouch (1 gp, ½ lb.)
Belt Pouch (1 gp, ½ lb.)
Traverler's Outfit (1 gp, 5 lb.)
Waterskin (1 gp, 4 lbs.)

*Weight:*

Carrying – 46 lbs. (Light Load)

Light – 58 lbs. or less
Medium – 59 – 116 lbs.
Heavy – 117 – 175 lbs.

*Money:*

5 gp, 65 cp

*Background:*

Nilbalion, or Shadowleaf, as he prefers to be called (if he prefers to be called at all), believes he was chosen at a young age by the Dark Goddess, Shar. For what purpose, he is not sure, but takes great comfort in his Mistress’ shadowy embrace. Perhaps her moniker ‘Lady of Loss’ presents a clue, for loss has been a great part of Shadowleaf’s existence. Being the result of forced conception between a mad sorcerer and his mother destroyed any chance of him having a normal upbringing. To make matters worse, experiments performed on him while still in the womb caused his affliction of albinism which would lead to further ostracizing from society later in life. If that were not enough, his mother died during his birthing and for decades after his father continued his magical experiments. What further damage this may have done to Shadowleaf’s physiology is not known.

His natural aversion to the sun and any excessive light caused Shadowleaf to seek solace in the darkest areas of the dungeon in his father’s tower when he was not “needed”. This is where he imagines that Shar found him; that she guided him through the dark dungeon, helped him to flee the tower, never to return. 

Unfortunately, escaping from his father introduced new problems in Shadowleaf’s life; mainly being, interaction with civilization. He had never been allowed to leave the tower growing up and so, as a result, was totally alienated from society. His father had at least taught him the few languages common to his region and race, but barely that. Consequently, another side effect of the experiments left his vocal chords irrevocably damaged, to a point where most of his speech tends to escape his lips as a hoarse whisper.

Possessing nothing but the tattered rags he wore and his faith in Shar, his first priority was to find food and shelter. He took to trapping animals and skinning them with crudely serrated rocks for food and clothing. Eventually he started selling the pelts in nearby cities for enough money to buy better tools, weapons and clothing. Presently, Shadowleaf dresses in multitudes of black clothing and differing shades of gray, the best suitable for his connection with the shadows around him. He wears a finely-crafted chain shirt underneath his clothing and constantly keeps himself draped in a large black, voluminous cloak; his hood drawn protectively over his head, keeping his sensitive red eyes from direct light of any kind. At his waist, under his treasured gift from his goddess are strapped two belt pouches, both situated at his back, hidden behind his cloak, and also two sword belts, which sheath his weapons of choice. A quiver rests at his hip and a longbow is slung over his shoulder. Over the years his language skills have improved somewhat, as to almost appear normal to people who’ve lived civilly their whole lives, but on the whole, Shadowleaf’s anti-social nature leaves it to no real consequence. 

Foremost, he remains deathly loyal to Shar; grateful to her for his freedom, as well as having something familiar to fill his life with. It comes to no surprise then, that he is a very secretive person and is generally rather mistrustful of others; partly because of his relationship with his goddess and his misfortunate upbringing, leaving him wary of all those he has not dealt with on a regular basis.


----------



## ClintforMayor (Sep 26, 2005)

*William Hatchet the Lawful Good Rogue*

My name is Clint and I’m new to the site – I’m interested in playing 

Character: William Hatchet the Lawful Good Rogue – Human - You already have rogue so you may not be looking for another one, however this is his story. 

William Hatchet was born in poverty and he never knew his father. Little Hatchet was told by his mother that his father was a sailor and Hatchet’s mother was a lady of the night working the scummy section of Scardale - (or any other large seedy city in the nearby area) – working the dock for tricks. William’s father was one of these tricks. Little Hatchet never knew his fathers name or what he looked like. He remembers his mother telling him that he was the spitting image of his father, but most of the things she had told him are long forgotten. William doesn’t even know for sure what his mother had looked like, deep in his mind he tries to remember, but he often wonders if his memories of her are true or just something in his imagination. William was only five when his mother was murdered by another man she had met in the same fashion she had met his father, for five gold she lost her life. She was tortured for days by some evil tyrant and her body was found scarred and burned on the streets. Nobody cared about a dead prostitute and cared even less about her illegitimate son. William was unlucky enough to have seen his mother after her death, he had watched as the undertaker had driven his cart up near the spot where her dead body had lain. William watched as the tall lanky man had tossed his mother into the back of the cart like used trash and there he had seen her face, his mother’s face was cut up severely. His mother’s ears were cut off, along with her nose and lips, she had looked like a monster hideously deformed and this is the reason that William never can remember what his mother looks like. When he tries to remember he can only see her beautiful face for only a moment, at least what he thinks her face had looked like because the face of the monster he had seen thrown into the back of the cart always comes back and haunts him taking the place of what his real mother’s face looks like in his memory. He has always vowed to kill the man that killed his mother, but he has never had a clue to who the killer was. 

William Hatchet had to learn to care for himself and he spent the next fourteen years growing up on the streets of Scardale, stealing what he could from the rich merchants and living in the moderate safety of the street gangs in the city; which are mostly made up of other orphans like himself and runaways. Living out of warehouses and abandoned buildings young William eventually learned the skills that has managed to keep him alive. 

Now, at age nineteen, William Hatchet is turning into a man. Standing five foot ten inches tall with a slender build William doesn’t look like the average adventure. He doesn’t have big muscles or the appearance that he would rip your head off with just a look; instead William looks sort of common maybe even a little geeky looking. Blonde hair adorns his head and his eyes are crystal blue. Dressed in dark brown leather armor William is armed with several weapons. A light crossbow is usually slung over his left shoulder and he carries a morning star attached to his black belt, but his favorite weapon is a dagger. A few daggers can be seen, two attached to his belt and two daggers hilts can be seen sticking out of his scuffed up black leather boots. He wears a long black cloak with a hood that covers most of his body, so there may be more daggers hidden underneath. One of the things that makes him stand out in a crowd is his smile, well not really his smile, but instead it’s his perfect teeth that seem to gleam in the light as he laughs. He also walks with an air of determination and inner strength that might make someone think twice about jumping him even though from the outside he could look like an easy mark. 

While living his boyhood on the streets of Scardale the young Hatchet had watched as Adventures would come into town and spend their gold. He had secretly always wanted to be like them, the adventuring life had always seemed to call to him as if he had inherited it from his sea fairing father and now finely, a man himself, Hatchet wants the adventuring life more then ever. he has decided that the street life is not good for him anymore and instead he is going to put his skills to good use and see what he can make of himself, now all he has to do is find a party of adventures that will accept him and have need of the skills he posses. 

William Hatchet leaves the city of Scardale and is on a search for adventure with dreams of far away places and of women and gold. 

William Hatchet 

PS: If allowed to play I will put together his stats and stuff as quickly as possible.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 26, 2005)

ClintforMayor, you probably didn't fully read the first post, but the characters in this game are neutral or evil only and followers of the Goddess Shar, so a lawful good rogue would not do.

Verbatim, here is my concept.

Asam was born in Thaymount, the center of High Thay and raised in proper Thayan style.  At a young age his aptitude for magic was discovered and he began his training as a proper wizard, where he took to the art of enchantment with the skill of a true manipulator.  Apprenticed to the powerful enchanter and prominent Red Wizard Kairuzhon, who prefers to play as impartial to the contestations of the zulkir's yet maintains his own interests behind the scenes, has taught the young wizard a great deal of social interaction and grace.  However, the true power behind Kairuzhon is his involvement with the Church of Shar, and it is by his masters grace that he has come into the fold of the Lady of Loss.

He'd be a Human Enchanter from Thay.


----------



## ClintforMayor (Sep 26, 2005)

hay that's ok, i have his story written so maybe i can get him into another game. --- I'm intrested in playing in a game, but i will have to re-think my character if i was to join this one. - get back with you later.  

- Clint


----------



## Dhes (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi I’m Dhes, I’m 26 years old and I would like to be in the game… 
I’ll post a concept ASAP…


----------



## Majin (Sep 26, 2005)

Pay no mind to him, V. I put him up to it.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 26, 2005)

I think I’ll go with the bland old  Human Fighter (properly no prestige class), It seams that the game is going to need a Main Tank   

Or did the game need a rogue??


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 26, 2005)

Verbatim, let me know if you want me to write up my cleric (history posted on first page, here).

I know I asked to join rather late, so I'm still considering myself just an alt. Don't want to assume I'm in, and don't want to take the place of someone who had a spot reserved.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 26, 2005)

One of the Reserved demands that the GoddessFallenAngel's cleric be given a full-fledged position in the game.
That's right. _Demands_


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 26, 2005)

Aw, isn't that sweet? And I didn't even put him up to it.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 26, 2005)

Since work has cut my access to the boards, stupid people actually wanting real work done, I will not be able to post with the frequency I did while on vacation. However, I promise to make the posts I can make count.

Since we have now seen all of the submissions, I will decide tonight on the one last spot that is open.

GFA: You are in with your priestess of Shar. Please come up with the backstory and we will start going from there.

Everyone else: I will let the other person know soon I promise. *heading back to relook over all the submissions*


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 27, 2005)

Welcome aboard, _Healer_.
Cue Maniacal Laugh.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 27, 2005)

Healing? Really, now... do you expect *me* to heal the likes of *you* unless I think you are worth it?... *raised eyebrow*

_...especially since clerics of Shar spontaneously cast inflict spells?..._ 


Backstory below.... does this work, or should I change/tweak something? (Whenever you get the chance, I understand RL demands.)  

[sblock]
Vaerdh was born in Westgate. Her mother worked as a dancing girl in a dingy club of the sort where everything had a price, including the employees.

When Shean showed signs of pregnancy (having spent the money for birth-control for the alchemist on drugs), the Madam of the club tossed her onto the streets, telling Shean that she wouldn't support someone who wasn't earning her keep.

Having no money and no place to live, Shean slept on the streets, and propositioned men who couldn't afford a better woman, or who weren't picky about appearances.

When Vaerdh was born, she had a dark black-and-purple birthmark on her forehead. Her mother, ignoring the cursed sign, left the alley where Vaerdh took her first breath and stumbled back to her former place of employment, to beg for her old job back. The Madam agreed, but only on the condition that the child not bother the clientele, and that Shean start work again, immediately.

So it was, for ten years. Vaerdh grew, and was beaten, cursed, and starved; was cold, sick, and ill-clad. Why Shean hadn’t left the ill-luck child in that alley, no one knew. Perhaps she felt a bit of responsibility for the child; perhaps she was too drugged to consider the idea.

Whatever the reason, Vaerdh learned that she had to please her mother and the Madam; cleaning the inn and tavern floors, working long hours lugging heavy buckets – whatever the chore, she had to do it to earn her crust of bread and whatever scraps the patrons and kitchen-workers left her.

Not long after her tenth summer, some of the patrons started watching the skinny and delicate-boned young girl. Because of her surroundings, Vaerdh, even at her young age, knew what the looks meant. One night, a large man who had been eyeing her for most of the night heaved his bulk from the table and spoke with the Madam. The Madam turned a calculating eye in Vaerdh’s direction, and she knew fear. Grabbing her bucket of dirty wash water, she lugged it behind the bar and into the kitchen – as she did several times a night to dump it in the back alley and exchange it for slightly less grimy water. Making her escape through the back door, she dropped the bucket and fled into the autumn night without looking back.

She didn’t know where she would go or what she would do – as long as it was away from there. The back-breaking labor, the heavy-handed beatings of her mother – none of it she would miss. To her mind, living on the streets couldn’t be any worse.

She ended up in a gang of kids who lived on the streets. They begged for money and food during the day (and, in many cases, stole it), and curled up in shivering piles at night, what few blankets and clothes they had pulled over them. Sometimes, someone would go out during the day and never return; sometimes, someone would be missing in the morning from his sleeping place. Sometimes, even, their bodies would be found in some back alley later.

Vaerdh was cold, she was hungry, she lived in fear of whomever or whatever snatched the kids – but at least she wasn’t gaining blisters and pulled muscles from the work at the club, while waiting for the Madam to ‘put her to real work’.

She spent years on the streets, learning the ways of the world. In that time she learned valuable lessons – that on could only rely on oneself. That the only person who cared if you lived or died was you. That you needed to take what you could, give nothing away. She learned to lie, to cheat, to steal, to be quick with a dagger, to prey on others before they preyed on you, and to abjure pity. That loss, danger, and sorrow were a way of life.

Then the priestess found her. Mishra took one look at the faded eclipsed-sun birthmark on Vaerdh’s forehead and brought the half-wild youngling back to the Sharran enclave (with liberal uses of charm spells). She cleaned and fed the child to find a young woman, delicate with dainty features and bone structure, standing before her. But Vaerdh was to learn that this was not kindness, and so she started her second time of instruction in the ways of the world - once again in servitude.

In time, Vaerdh was introduced to the rest of the cell and became an acolyte. Eventually, she was inaugurated into the title of Priestess. Although she was the lowliest of the members of the cell, she cared little. Vaerdh had discovered in her servitude that she truly believed – she loved her Goddess, the Mistress of Night, her savior (for whom else was it that marked her so, and sent Mishra to find her?) and served Her because of that love. Of course, this showed itself in a fanatical devotion that made others in the cell – especially those who were not so fervent in their worship – uncomfortable.

There thoughts mattered little to Vaerdh, beyond listening to be sure they weren’t plotting against her. First, always, was her Goddess – but second in Vaerdh’s heart and regard was herself, always.

Such it was, when Shar called Her champions to Her.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 27, 2005)

The backstory looks good to me...any chance you already know what the domains will be?


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 27, 2005)

Dhes said:
			
		

> I think I’ll go with the bland old  Human Fighter (properly no prestige class), It seams that the game is going to need a Main Tank
> 
> Or did the game need a rogue??




Darkmaster is doing a wilderness rogue, and there is currently only one fighter among the group selected, so a "tank" would be good, but not forcing you to go that route. With you all being followers of Shar, I expect that your words will be just as deadly as your blades.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 27, 2005)

Edited a few minor details... like, I had typed "Westhaven" instead of "Westgate" for her city of origin.

For domains... *quickly referencing Shar's selection* I'm thinking Darkness and Evil.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 27, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Everyone else: I will let the other person know soon I promise. *heading back to relook over all the submissions*



Wait! In that case, I resubmit my drow, but as a lesser drow (in one of the Underdark books, basically an elf with black skin and darkvision) or a half-drow (half-elf with black skin).


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 27, 2005)

If it is not too late...

Female Mountain Orc Bard who plays the war drums.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 27, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Vaerdh was born in Westgate. Her mother worked as a dancing girl in a dingy club of the sort where everything had a price, including the employees.




He it seems that Veardh knows my Rogue Dunstand.

[sblock] Quote of his background
Dunstand was born and bred in the trading city of Westgate in Dragon Coast. There is not a lot known of his background, the name Tybalt was not the name of his father but the name of the inn on the docks of Westgate where his mother worked as a “lady of negotiable delights” and his unknown father seamed to be a frequenting patron.[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 27, 2005)

Dhes said:
			
		

> He it seems that Veardh knows my Rogue Dunstand.




Apparently not only are we from the same Sharran cell, but we could almost have grown up in the same place.  Or even be half-siblings.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 27, 2005)

My character so far, I went with a Barbarian; it seemed like a better tank. 
I’ll type up the background ASAP, but I’ll put some more time into that because I know you love to make us sweat and earn our pay.   

[sblock]
URIAL
Male, Human, Barbarian lvl.1
Neutral Evil

Str:	18	(+3)
Dex:	12	(+1)
Con:	16	(+3)
Int:	 8	(-1)
Wis:	 8	(-1)
Cha:	10	(+0)

HP: 15
AC: AC 15, Touch 11, Flat 14
Init: +1
BAB: +1
Grap: +5
Speed 40 ft. (base 40, Light load)

Fort:	+7 (+2 base, +3 ability, +0 Magic, +2 Misc.) 
Ref:	+1 (+0 base, +1 ability, +0 Magic, +0 Misc.) 
Will:	-1 (+0 base, -1 ability, +0 Magic, +0 Misc.) 

+6 Melee, Great sword, 2d6+4, 19-20/x2 

Appearance
Size: Medium 
Height: 6'3” tall
Weight: 230 lbs 
Age: 18 years
Hair: Half long Dark Brown
Eyes: Hazel
Skin: Light tan

Languages: Common, Chondathen 

Skills 
+4	Climb (+4, +4, +0, -4AC)
+4	Intimate (+0, +4, +0)
+4	Jump (+4, +4, +0, -4C)
+3	Survival (-1, +4, +0)

Feats
-Power Attack
-Cleave
-Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium)
-Martial and Simple Weapon Proficiency

Barbarian Abilities 
-Fast Movement +10 ft.
-Rage 1/day +4 Str, +4 Con +3 Will, -2 AC, +2 HP/lvl
-Illiteracy

Regional Abilities
-Snake blood +2 Ref, +2 For vs. poison 

Appearance

Personality

Background

Equipment:
Traveler’s outfit (Equipped, 5wt)
Scale mail (Equipped, 30wt)

Great Sword (8wt)

Belt-Pouch (0.5wt)
Flint and steel (0wt)
Wet Stone (1wt)

Backpack (2wt)
Water Skin (4wt)
x5 Rations, Trail (0.5wt)
Bedroll/blanket (5wt)
2x Sunrod (0wt)

Coins- 0pp, 97gp, 3sp, 8cp (2wt)

Total weight carried – 58 lbs (Light Load)
Light load - 100 lbs or less
Medium load - 101-200 lbs
Heavy load - 201-300 lbs
Lift 300 lbs, lift and stagger 600 lbs
Drag 1500 lbs
[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi all. Verbatim wanted me to let you all know that he has been swamped at work the past few days and has been having trouble finding the time to get online. He said he should be able to get back on again either sometime tonight or tommorrow at the latest.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 3, 2005)

If it isn't too late...
[sblock]
Darkness
Draegloth 1

Age: 153
Gender: Male
Height: 
Weight: 
Eyes: Gray
Hair: Covers body, died black
Skin: Black

STR: 16 [+3] (10 points) 
DEX: 12 [+1] (4 points) 
CON: 18 [+4] (10 points +2 Racial) 
INT: 12 [+1] (4 points ) 
WIS: 10 [0] (2 points) 
CHA: 10 [0] (2 points)

HP:
Armor Class: 11 (10 base + 1 Dex)
Initiative: +1
BAB: +1
- Melee: +4
- Ranged: +2

Speed: 30’

FORT: +2 ( Base + 4 Con)
REFL: +2 ( Base + 1 Dex)
WILL: +2 ( Base + 0 Wis)

Abilities: 
- +2 Con
- Darkvision 60 ft
- Immunity to sleep
- +2 racial bonus vs Enchantment
- Favored Class: Cleric
- resistances 5 (acid, cold, electricity, fire)
- Dancing Lights 1/day

Feats:
1st Level
- Multiattack

Skills: 
Knowlege (Religion) +  (4 ranks + 1 Int)
Hide +  (4 ranks + 1 Dex)
Move Silently +  (4 ranks + 1 Dex)
Listen +  (4 ranks)
Spot +  (4 ranks) 
Survival +  (4 ranks)
Search +  (4 ranks + 1 Int) 
Jump +  (4 ranks + 3 Str)
Climb +  (4 ranks + 3 Str)

Languages:
- Common
- Elven
- Abyssal
- Undercommon


Equipment:
Melee weapons
Greatsword +4 (2d6+4)
2 Claws (+4) +2 (1d4+1)

Ranged weapons

Mundane equipment


Weight Carried: 
Remain money: Unsure what type of gold to give self

Background
Darkness was the last of his kind. Because he was born on the eve of Lloth's disappearance, his family was blamed and destroyed.  The sole survivor of his house, Dark was forced to flee into the underdark.  He reached the surface just south of <city in Amn>, and entered the city under cover of darkness.  He worked there as an assasin for three years before they hired him.  The Sharran cultists simply wanted him to kill a merchant who hadn't kept his end of the bargain.  He began to do more and more work for them until he worked for the glory of Shar alone...[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Oct 3, 2005)

Ha, you won’t get me with you spoilers, I see your “Paper”


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 3, 2005)

I got a rock


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 3, 2005)

What are you talking about it's scissors


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 5, 2005)

All....I know I have been tardy, and I apologize for it but I hope to make it up to you all soon.

But first a few ideas:

Dhes: I do not mind you having the barbarian, but I am curious as to how you came to follow her. I was thinking perhaps you could either be the bodyguard of Hipp or GFA? It would also give two people in the story an apparent "ally" but whether you are truly a friend or not depends on your chars.

More to follow soon after I send H an e-mail...


----------



## Dhes (Oct 5, 2005)

I basically went Barbarian so that the group will have a really big tank. I just hope they can deal with someone that will attack any thing that does or doesn’t move.

The whole background thingy did give me some brain cramps, but I did come up with sum stuff. I’ll post my back story  a.s.a.p. , and throw a bone out to Hip and Goddess.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 5, 2005)

I could easily see a matriarchal cleric having a body-guard tagging along.
My character is a bit anti-social (and antisocial), but wouldn't be against having a bit of muscle to do his dirty-work. Granted, he'd expect just as much obidience from you as any evil cleric would...
If GoddessFallenAngel doesn't wish to be burdened by you, I'm sure we could work something out


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 5, 2005)

GFA: The ball is in your court now...

Also, to announce the last spot winner...*drum roll* Ferrix.

Please let me know if you are still interested in the game.

If he declines, I will take the first runner-up...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 5, 2005)

I like the idea of having a minion... err, slave... um, bodyguard. Yeah, bodyguard.     

Either way would work with me. So, I guess it is up to Dhes.     I think it would work as well, and we could collaborate on char histories, or you and H could do the same.



On another note... Do we have a RG thread, or are we just posting characters here?...


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

There will be a RG thread up today..

Has anyone seen Ferrix? I will edit the name of the post to try to get his attention...


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 6, 2005)

Woohoo!  Yeehaw!

I'll be patchy for a few days (I'm moving, again...) but will try to keep up from library computers.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

Take your time Ferrix...I am fighting an illness right now, so the game is not going to start until proly next week or so.

Off to make RG thread now...


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

RG Thread 

Post when ready...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 18, 2005)

D'oh! I could have sworn that I posted my character in the RG. I see now that I didn't. I'll post it tonight when I get home, sorry about that....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 18, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen Ferrix? I will edit the name of the post to try to get his attention...




Verbatim, I think he's said this already but since you have the, "has anyone seen so and so" tag in the subject I'll post a link anyways.)Link )  Ferrix is in the process of moving but he’ll be back. 

Note: if you have all of your players can you edit it out of the subject of the thread?  (They work better if there not common place.)

Oh annd verbatim, you're being summoned in this thread. (link)


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 19, 2005)

All,

I do apologize for the delay, but I promise things will get moving on this soon. I just have to finish some RL work that has popped up on the radar, and once this project is over, I will have more free time on the boards.

Thanks for hanging in there, and I promise I have not forgotten you all.

Verbatim


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks like I lost my character sheet and notes. *sigh* I'll have to rewrite her, and get her up tomorrow. Sorry again... I could have sworn that I had posted her! I wonder if I posted in the wrong thread?....


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 20, 2005)

GFA: I plan on sending the start-up post out Monday evening, so you have all weekend to get it up...

Ferrix: If you are still up for this, just get the char sheet up by Monday please..

BS: I already let him know I was having to remove myself from the game. RL has been hectic and I have had to really trim back on my board activities. Thanks for the heads up though...


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for letting Verbatim know BS.

I'm back and putting finishing touches on my character now.

What's your opinion on torture Verbatim?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 20, 2005)

While we are all adults in the game, I can handle it in vague terms, especially since this party is not going out to sell Girl Scout cookies. However, I don't want to read an issue of Bondage Weekly either..

So, as long as you can stay within those bounds, I think we are okay, and if at some point any of us cross the line, I am sure someone will let us know.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 20, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> What's your opinion on *torturing* Verbatim?




That if he doesn’t remove the calling from the subject line that it’s going to happen.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 20, 2005)

Edit made.   (Verbatim, I put it back if you want me too.  Just saw like no chance of objecting.)


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks BS...I meant to take it down when I wrote Ferrix's reply, but like a dolt forgot to do so..


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2005)

Teehee.

I'll keep it clean, I just figured on picking up some useful tools from the BoVD.  Nothing says pain like a few needles under the fingernails.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 20, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Thanks BS...I meant to take it down when I wrote Ferrix's reply, but like a dolt forgot to do so..



Verbatim, no dig deal buddy. 



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'll keep it clean, I just figured on picking up some useful tools from the BoVD.  Nothing says pain like a few needles under the fingernails.




See that's just not going to work...  Verbatim, like any PbP player, really needs his fingers to be worth a darn around here so go for the toenails instead.    (If you do it right he won't even be able to get up from his computer.  )

Anyhow, signing off now, enjoy the game.   (and why is it I never find the “good” evil games?)


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 20, 2005)

Feel free to lurk BS, and if the group ever needs an NPC ran for any length of time, you are more than welcome to help relieve the DM of some of his work..

Ferrix: Could you shoot me the down and dirty of the spells you took from the BovD? I haven't heard of extract drug, sacrificial skill, seething eyebite, and black bag. I have no prob with you having them, just want to know what they do...

My e-mail is crow112101(at)yahoo(dot)com


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 20, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> However, I don't want to read an issue of Bondage Weekly either..




But it's such a *great* magazine!.... ummm...    


 




			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> GFA: I plan on sending the start-up post out Monday evening, so you have all weekend to get it up...





Yay! Because RL's been kicking my butt too.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 20, 2005)

Take your time..

And yes, I am leaving how you know that Bondage Weekly is so great alone. Although your street cred for playing a "true" priestess of Shar just went up....*L*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 20, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> But it's such a *great* magazine!.... ummm...




I guess that explains all the comments about keeping your man inline…  but really TMI…  



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Yay! Because RL's been kicking my butt too.




I'm sorry to hear that, I know it’s been kicking for a real long time now...  :\


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 21, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> And yes, I am leaving how you know that Bondage Weekly is so great alone. Although your street cred for playing a "true" priestess of Shar just went up....*L*




Ooh, street cred! Yay!  



[sblock=Brother Shatterstone]TMI? Have you taken a look at our old chat transcripts? ;D  On another note, drop me an email - I lost yours when my PC crashed. :/  tariashadow at gmail dot com[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 26, 2005)

So when are we rolling Verbatim?


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 27, 2005)

Verbatim has left it to me to regrettably inform you that he has been waylaid by some trans-dimensional beast that burns all it sees and leaves nothing but the smell of brimstone and desolation in its wake.
So, I'm sorry, kids; there will be no Halloween this year :serious face:

P.S.
[sblock]He should return shortly.[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 6, 2005)

Just wanted to post and say I'm still here....


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 11, 2005)

All: I do want to apologize for the silence and ask that you all give me until Monday before burning all those autographed pictures of me that sent out with that million dollar check.

RL hit me in a way that I never thought it would, and while for a bit the wind was literally torn from my sails, I am getting better. I am going out of town for the weekend but will be back on Monday.

After that, we will go from there. I understand if some of you would rather seek greener pastures, but for those who are still in, I promise that right now giving you all a dark themed game will not be a hard task for me to accomplish...

I have to pull chocks for the moment, but I will see you all soon. 

Verbatim


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 11, 2005)

It happens to all of us, and I for one don't blame you for circumstances out of your control. 

I am sorry everything decided to land you like that,  and hope things will get better. And if you need more time, or just can't handle another game right now, we understand.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 11, 2005)

Yay!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 1, 2005)

Verbatim - hope things have gotten better... I'm assuming you just don't have time for this game right now, which I can understand if RL hit you like a ton of bricks.


----------

